
Startups that launched at YC W17 Demo Day 1 - ploggingdev
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/20/yc-demo-day-winter-2017/
======
sushid
The gear image of the YC logo is rather amusing. Those gears wouldn't move an
inch in that configuration.

~~~
jeffwass
Some brand of spray lubricant back in the 90's had a logo with three
interlocking gears on the can.

An ironic arrangement that could never rotate.

